
Why Obama Is Wrong with His Super Computer Decision - Ryanb58
http://tech-fyi.net/2015/07/30/why-obama-is-wrong-with-his-super-computer-decision/
======
natch
Obama just signed the order. NASA people and presumably other technical people
were involved in the decision.

It does seem like something of an interesting and worthwhile challenge to
conduct a project like this while performance is being lifted ever higher in
step with Moore's law, or, if it is not sustained, whatever curve follows it.

~~~
Ryanb58
More than likely. I am just trying to get them to think outside of the
specialized box they are stuck in.

With the wide spread of fiber cable(faster internet speeds), I see it being
very do-able form of computing in the near to soon future. We might as well
help push the Moore's law mentality a bit further.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
Ryan, do you know anything about the high performance computing environment.

~~~
Ryanb58
Indeed I do. It'd of been kind of silly of me to post something about it if
not. LOL

The goal is to get people thinking outside of the box. Especially those in
leadership positions.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
I ask because, in my experience, one of the things that comes along with HPC
is 'a ton of data that has to move all over the data at high speed'.

Your proposal is to formalize the folding@home and similar efforts into a
national distributed general-purpose computing environment. This kind of
system works fine if the problem can be decomposed into small independent
computation-bound pieces, but that's not a framework that fits a lot of
things.

You write: "To get a program working on a super computer, one must pay highly
specialized developers in order to create a program that might only be used
once. It also might take a long time to build considering the missing tools
which are available to use when targeting the consumer side of the market."

I don't see any reason why this would not hold in any other computing
environment, and tbh I'd expect it would be even worse. We already have
computational power on desktops that would have been unimaginable not that
long ago, not to mention GPUs, but look how shoddy the scientific computing
ecosystem is (there are exceptions, but in general it's "not good").

------
markhahn
no content in your complaint, just your various dislikes.

------
dynomight
Why not have both?

~~~
Ryanb58
Think of it like using a coupon... Why spending $100 dollars on a pair of
shoes, when you can use a coupon and save 50%.

Plus America is in a huge amount of debit.

Not saying we couldn't do both ideas though. I wonder which would be more
useful.

